# Pilots and Navigators



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

An old Air Force Colonel flight navigator was in the officer's club, drinking a bit too much, and talking smack about how stupid pilots are...

"The average pilot," he ranted, "Can't find his way out of a paper bag, let alone navigate through bad weather and find his home base!"

After about 15-minutes of listening to this banter, a young pilot approached the navigator.

"Sir," he asked "How many hours of flight time to you have?"

"Lieutenant," replied the navigator "You see these Master Navigator wings? I'll have you know I have over 5,000 hours of flight time!"

"That's quite impressive, sir." said the young pilot.

"You're damned right!" said the navigator.

The young pilot smiled and asked, "And sir, how many of those hours were without a pilot?"


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol:


----------

